# Stihl FS86 Trimmer Information Request



## spallgard (Jul 13, 2014)

I own an older FS 86 trimmer that I picked up for $35 at a garage sale.
It runs very well and is overkill as a line trimmer in my yard.
I would like to know what the idle rpm and max rpm's are for this trimmer. If anyone could help out with the info I would really appreciate it.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## DND 9000 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Dave,

Idle rpm is 2800 and max rpm is 11500.

Kind regards from Germany,
Sebastian


----------



## spallgard (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you very much Sebastian!
Congratulations to your fine Soccer club on their World Cup Championship!

David


----------



## DND 9000 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi David

Thank you for the Congratiulations.

Sebastian


----------

